# PLC Simulator: Trysim



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام أقدم لكم برنامج رائع وعن تجربة شخصية وهو
Trysim
وهو برنامج متخصص في كتابة برامج الــ PLC في ثلاث لغاته
1- Ladder Diagram
2- Statement List
3- Functional Block Diagram
ليس فقط ذلك بل لديه القدرة في رسم خط الإنتاج والحساسات Sensors وكيف يستجيب خط الإنتاج للإشارات وبرنامج البي إل سي الذي قمت انت بتصميمه
شاهدوا الصور التالية للبرنامج





------------------------------------




------------------------------------




------------------------------------




-----------------------------------
كما يمكنكم مشاهدة مقطع الفيديو متواجد في المرفقات لإمكانيات البرنامج
وسوف أقوم برفع البرنامج في المشاركة التالية
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## slffollower (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام يمكنك تحميل البرنامج من خلال الرابط التالي
http://rapidshare.com/files/20190063/Trysim.rar.html
وأسألكم الدعاء بالتوفيق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (14 مارس 2007)

*الى المهندس احمد*

الاخ الكريم أحمد لطالما اتحفتنا بمشاركاتك الفريدة المميزة وجزاك الله خيرا وارجو ان ترسل لي على البريد الالكتروني الملفات المرفقة بموضوع تعلم الماتلاب وجزاك الله خيرا 
البريد هو rabee077***********
:12:


----------



## eng_sasi (27 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ICET (28 مارس 2007)

طيب لو سمحت ابى البرنامج ممكن تجيبه لي


----------



## profshimo (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا...مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## beso85 (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك كثيرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بهذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (25 أبريل 2007)

الله يديمك النا


----------



## حيدرالكندي (26 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكرا عل المجهود الرائع والى مزيد من الابداع والتقدم


----------



## math_1048 (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس يحيى (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## h.d (1 مايو 2007)

مشكور وجاري التحميل..................


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (27 مايو 2007)

danke schon 
das ist ehrlich geil
vielen danke aus marokoo
=شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا استاذنا


----------



## gagofannan (27 مايو 2007)

*اريد برمجةdes vannes motorisées باستعمال لغة Ladder Diagram*

ارجو من الاخوة اعانتى على كيفية برمجة des vannes motorisées باستعمال لغة Ladder Diagram وان امكن الشرح بالغة الفرنسية وشكرا


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (27 مايو 2007)

i have the trysim 3.9 with crack 
من يريدها فليطلبها منييييي
wer das bekommen möchte kann sich an mich mal wenden
bis bald
hab euch lieb
السلام عليكم


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (27 مايو 2007)

gagofannanباي برنامج’’’’؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (27 مايو 2007)

bjr Mr gagoman
je pense ke je peux t'aider
alors tu na rien k'a precisé avec kel programme tu veux ke je te le fasse
a bientot
taha du maroc


----------



## gagofannan (27 مايو 2007)

avec le logeciel STEP 7 et le logiciele de simulation PROTOOL


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (28 مايو 2007)

desolé mais je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider
surtout ke les exams de fin fortmation arrivent
dsl mais plus tard peut etre
a+


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا غالى على ها البرنامج الرائع 
اذا بتقدر توفرلى هادا البرنامج بتكون مشكور Pic Basic Pro بس ياريت ما يكون نسخة ديمو وحياكم الله


----------



## يازاااارد (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشكور !!*

بس في ملاحظة بالنسبة للبرنامج اللي حطيت عنو 
انو بياخد لغة الفانكشن بلوك
اذا كان بياخذ لغة الادر ممكن تعطيني خبر 
على العموم ما في مشكلة البرنامج اذا مخمخنا عليه شوي بمشي حالي فيه 
ومشكور الف شكر:77:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

يازاااارد قال:


> بس في ملاحظة بالنسبة للبرنامج اللي حطيت عنو
> انو بياخد لغة الفانكشن بلوك
> اذا كان بياخذ لغة الادر ممكن تعطيني خبر
> على العموم ما في مشكلة البرنامج اذا مخمخنا عليه شوي بمشي حالي فيه
> ومشكور الف شكر:77:


البرنامج له قابلية للبرمجة بإستخدام اللغات الثلاثة
Ladder Diagram
Instruction set
Function Block Diagram
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## يازاااارد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا حلو 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## زهير حسون (31 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز هل يمكن ان ترسلي هذا البرنامج مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## GINAROF (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي البرنامج
وجاري التحمييييييييل......


----------



## أروى (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
جااااااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## autom (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
نفع الله بك وزادك علما


----------



## dobi2003 (20 مارس 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 أبريل 2008)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## الحان رشيد (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ احمد عفيفي


----------



## التواتي (22 مايو 2008)

م/أحمد عفيفي
السلام عليكم
ممكن مساعدة البرنامج لم ينزل معي تظهر رسالة خطأ أعد المحاولة


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (22 مايو 2008)

twati قال:


> م/أحمد عفيفي
> السلام عليكم
> ممكن مساعدة البرنامج لم ينزل معي تظهر رسالة خطأ أعد المحاولة


أخي الكريم قمت بتجربة الرابط, وهو يعمل, هل لديك برنامج لتحميل الملفات مثل DAP أو أي برنامج بديل, إذا كان كذلك فلابد من إغلاق هذه البرامج من أجل تحميل البرنامج
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله انت دوما مبدع يا استاذنا ابو شهاب 
بارك الله فيك وجعلك تحت ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله ,لا اله الا الله


----------



## التواتي (14 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله لك وعليك أخي أحمد عفيفي وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## ymselim (27 يونيو 2008)

الف الف شكرا عل المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابن العميد (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ياباشمهندس
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm


----------



## عبد الله بدير (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوروالف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## ابن العميد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## ادور (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## odaa (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة الف خير 
وجعلك عون لآاخرين


----------



## محمدحسكل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك اعافية والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## نبيه الدياب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ابن العم الله يبارك فيك


----------



## منار يازجي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## lamood1 (2 يناير 2009)

مشكور وجاري التحميل..................


----------



## YOUSEF1000 (6 يناير 2009)

ممكن المســـــــاعدة بسـرعة المطلوب

تقرير حول _Digital Control Systems وموضح فيةSampling _
_z-Transform_


----------



## محمود بروسلى (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ymselim (29 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكرا عل المجهود الرائع والى مزيد من الابداع والتقدم


----------



## ICE MAN (29 يونيو 2009)

احسنت وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## azzam azzam (10 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## الحوتى بنغازى (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووور*

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## وليد1987 (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير والبرنامج جا في وقته حيث انني اعمل بمشروع التخرج واتمنى ان تتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## mia_chemeng (26 مارس 2010)

bonjour, merci beaucoup, est ce que vous pouvez m'envoyer ce logiciel avec le crack j'en y besoin, j'ai la version d'evaluation.
salutations
Messa algerie


----------



## has2006 (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع.


----------



## abdelrahim (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng_hamo (25 أبريل 2010)

لك شكري و التقديري برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## eng_hamo (25 أبريل 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في تحميل البرنامج


----------



## jarirjari (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## عاشور جلال (21 مايو 2010)

:73:جزاك الله خير


----------



## lamood1 (23 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## Hussienح (23 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك على هذا العمل لو سمحت ممكن شرح سكونس عمليت التخزين في الاركايف


----------



## aostaz (28 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:60:


----------



## جميل اللامي (30 مايو 2010)

المزيد في هذه البرامج القيمة بارك الله فيكم جميعا:28:


----------



## عبدالله عفيفى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

:73:شكرا لكم جميعا 
اتمنا المزيت


----------



## المحب للحسن (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## اابوصلاح (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## enghanyy (16 يناير 2012)

mnklmj,km,m


----------



## mogtaba (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ymselim (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (27 مارس 2012)

برنامج اكثر من رائع، جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك للبر


----------



## Sal_Emma (26 أبريل 2012)

*لو سمحتم ممكن رفع الملف على رابط الميديافير أو 4شير
مع كل التوفيق*


----------



## korzaty (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng adel hannoun (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا




adel hannoun


----------



## امير بن نمر (9 أكتوبر 2012)

برنامج قمه فى السهوله ورائع جدا انصح الجمييع بالعمل عليه 
ولكن للاسف مش عارف كيف انزل شغلى على الوحده plc بعد انتهاء البرمجه؟؟


----------

